# Which companies are recommended?



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi im new to the NICE home theater stuff most of my limited knowledge is in car audio and im just wondering what companies build a great system that sound clear and have good range. We've been looking around at bose and this orb audio. But what are some excellent companies that have good SPL ratings. Or do they do spl in home audio. Were looking to put a system into our family room and hoping to spend around $3500 or less on the audio setup. any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

A couple of questions to begin with;

1. What do you already have and what do you need (TV, DVD Player, AVR, etc)? 
2. What would the system be used for in percentages (HT-80/Music-20)?
3. How big is your room?

With $3500 to spend, I'll say that you already have a TV and DVD player. If this is the case, then I'd spend my money as follows;

Receiver - $1000
5 Speakers - $2000
Subwoofer - $500

The best advice that anyone can give you is to go out and audition as many speakers as possible. Different people like different things about each speaker and it always boils down to what you like and want.

I was always into car audio myself, until I had kids. So, now I focus on bringing my HT to live. For the amount of money that you're looking into spending, I would seriously give SVS (SBS-01 w/PB12-NSD (minimum)) a look at. They've received good reviews and the whole system could be had for a great price as well. If I were to order that package, I would ask to upgrade the sub to something a bit more powerful, as that would satisfy your car audio side. The only downside of SVS is that they're an Internet Direct company, so there's no place to demo them. The good thing is that they come with a 45-Day money back guarantee.

You've got a long road ahead of you. Search these forums and other forums and I'm sure that you'll find better advice then mine and a system that will suit your needs.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Depending on the size of the room, seating position etc it could be best to go for a 5.1 or 7.1 set up. A smaller room is going to be easier to pressurise and you could use good bookshelf speakers thus keeping the cost down, inversely a large room is going to probably require floorstansders and a capable subwoofer. As to subs, SVS seem to be the choice for many at the moment, maximum bang for the buck. Regarding speakers it kind of comes down to personal taste. Demo as many different speakers as possible, best would be a home demo as in store listening is just not the same.

I would throw the most money at the main speakers, sub and centre channel as they are where most of the sound comes from, IMO rear speakers do not play as significant a part either for music or movies. Second hand is always an option, speakers, amps and receivers are normally long lasting as long as they have not been abused. Good deals can be had especially as HT nuts are constantly upgrading.

Receiver:Onkyo TX-SR605 ($500)
Mains:MTS-01 Tower Speaker Pair ($1399)
Centre:MCS-01 Center Channel ($549)
Rears:SBS-01 Pair ($225)

Total: $2700 (roughly) leaving you $800 or so for cables and a sub. Please note I have not heard the speakers in question nor do I know how well the mains and rears will blend, drop SVS a line and am sure they will be able to suggest something.

Hope this helps


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

First let me say







to the shack!


I think fincave had and outstanding suggestion.
But what is this going to be used for the most? Mostly movies or music?
That being said the Onkyo 605 is 1.3 HDMI compliant and is a great bang for buck.
*speakers* ...........here are a few links for you.
svs
Av123
Paradigm
Ascend
Here is a good place for *cables*.
Monoprice
*And subs *
SVS subs
HSU subs
ED subs

Hope that helps!


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome to the shack!

Don't forget to check us out, with your budget we could do a realy nice speaker setup for you, customized to meet your needs. You can email me and we can discuss what you would like to get out of your system. [email protected]


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi YZ250rider, Welcome to the Shack.

I agree with Captain Crunch, The Onkyo TX SR605 or 705 are a great receiver for the price. I might say if you can afford it the Onkyo TX SR875 is the best receiver out there for under 1400 the best part about it is it has a Rayon HQV chip in it for video processing and is hands down the best out there. It also has 140watts per ch. on all 7 channels and has the newest BurrBrown DAs available.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Now thats a loaded question,.... there are a lot! 
Here are a few off the top of my head to get you started.

Electronics:

Denon
B&K
Nad
Acurus
Rotel
Yamaha
Harmon Kardon
Pioneer
Onkyo
Outlaw Audio
Anthem
Lexicon
Parasound
Adcom
Marantz
Aragon
Emotiva


Speakers:

RBH Sound
Monitor Audio
PSB
Salk Sound
Triad
Opera Loudspeakers
Dynaudio
SVSound
Martin Logan
Aerial
HSU
JL Audio
Canton
Vandersteen
B&W
Focal JMlab
Von Schweikert
Snell
M&K
Dali
Thiel
Wilson
James Loudspeaker
Totem
Revel

and, and, and,.... thats just the tip of the iceberg :bigsmile:
And then there is the exotic/expensive stuff that I'll not even get into. As well as a whole slew of internet-direct brands that have some good stuff to offer.

Really depends on your budget, and what you want.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Also, you mentioned you're coming from a car audio background. In that case, you should decide if that's still the sort of bass you're expecting from your home theater. Your question about "SPL rating" sort of makes me think that's where your brain is at.

In a lot of ways, good music reproduction is the antithesis of car audio where SPL contests are the norm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow there is a ton of stuff and my car audio knowledge isn't that great really but i like the punch more, not the noise. Basically the clearity of the sound is what im looking for. As far as movies to music ratio i would say movies 90% and music 10% but that might change once i find out how much nicer this new system is going to sound. A rough estimate of how big the room is i would say 1600 sq/ft but its more like three rooms combined with no walls. The actual area that the speakers would need to reach having ultimate performance is about 600 sq/ft. So far we don't have anything were just tearing out the walls doing a remodel. (thats what this is for) but what were thinking is a Sony 50"ish LCD or Plasma tv and then from there i don't really know thats what im asking about. But wow you guys have givin a ton of help.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The gut punch is usually due to stuff in the ~40Hz range, if I'm remembering things correctly. You can get this by bumping up your sub in that frequency area, and many sealed designs will automatically have their hump in this area. You won't get gut punches from the regular speakers.

It might be more helpful if you took a listen to some speakers at your local big-box and boutique shops, and then came back with your thoughts on what you liked or didn't like.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Josuah said:


> It might be more helpful if you took a listen to some speakers at your local big-box and boutique shops, and then came back with your thoughts on what you liked or didn't like.


I agree, also what car audio equipment you like would be helpfull in dertermining what your needs are. As well as what types of movies and music you will be watching/listening to.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think you've already gotten some great advice on speakers and budget break down.. the other issue might be to have you take a look at this treatise on auditioning speakers. It's just one opinion of many, but (obviously) I think it has some good points. :nerd:

JCD


----------

